# Paint touch up on bonnet



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi everyone i havnt been around for a while and the car is due to love and affection, due to me not having time to keep up with the detailing it hasnt been waxed in a long time and now the small stone chips in bonnet have rust inside, no bubbling or anything just tiny chips with rust.

My fault really, jist been so bisy witb kids and the house and bad weather but no excuse now so want tk get it sorted before it gets worse.

I have a seat leon fr 2015 in grey, i have seen some kits like chips away what are meant to be much better than the old touch up pen plus i imagine I will have to get rid of the rust first so cant just dab the colour straight on, any recomendations or help would be great as i have never done anything like this ?

Paint4u i seen mentioned on here but dont think has my paint colour i dont want to end up looking a mess so any tutorial or help or point in right direction would be great.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I used paints4u paint with clear already mixed in, and then put clear coat on top of that. I used this tutorial but he makes it look easier than it really is.






I'm just off to work, but when I get in I will show you my results.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Dave50 said:


> I used paints4u paint with clear already mixed in, and then put clear coat on top of that. I used this tutorial but he makes it look easier than it really is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant thanks mate that video is great i am going to have to takle them as mine have rust in imagine same procedure except mate sure get the rust scraped out ?

Cant seem to find the kit i need on paints4u for paint code LX7R, also i dont have a DA polisher although it is my future list as want to get back in to the detailing and looking after the cars just havnt had time with house and kids lately but they at school from august so should be easier.

Thanks dean,

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

This was the state of my bonnet



Finished



I was very pleased with how it turned out, and I did use a DA. I also only used 3k wet and dry wet, it just took a bit longer but as it was my first time I aired on the side of caution.

Dave


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

This guy has had some good feedback on this site (can't remember who) and I was going to give his paint a go but not got around to it yet.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Touch-Up-Paint-Seat-MONSOON-GREY-METALLIC-Code-L-X7R-0C/191444211298?hash=item2c92f6d662:g:HYkAAOSwV0NcWLJJ

Dave


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I am nervous incase looks terrible but i will check on paints 4you again on laptop and see if can find correct paint then order a kit then watch some more vids.

Only trouble like i say is i dont have a DA hipefully can manage by hand 

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok found touch up paint for mine and wifes car as hers little picanto is even worse so i will try hers first as white be more forgiving. I seen a few cids but not usually with rusty patches.

I think best thing to do in sand small area as possible with 3000 grit maybe on end of pencil, then fill paint with tooth pic into the chip then let dry and fill again then sand again then clear coat then use some g3 or something then polish and wax to protect ?

You think thats sounds good ?

Also pretty sure i am going to invest in a DA next few months and do both cars but have couple of questions, how often can u use a da few a year ? And also does car need to be garaged to use ?

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Would you advise to put primer on to the metal after sanded before the paint i have from paints4u or os it ok to go straight into bonnet with the paint?

Should I do 2 coats of paint and 1 of lacquer ?

Thanks Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I didn’t use primer, and struggled getting one coat into the chip never mind multiple coats but then again I’m ham fisted. Multiple coats would be better.

Dave


----------



## ajm83 (Mar 30, 2019)

Oh nuts, I had the same thing and someone told me to put paint straight over the rust. Guess i'll be seeing bubbles coming through in a couple of years then.


----------

